# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  Hamburgers.

## Retiredat50

Ok, so what do you add to your hamburger before grilling/frying it?  Personally, over the years I have tried it all, I finally settle on a simple mix of 80/20 ground beef, seasoned with salt and pepper and some really fine diced onion (like so fine it is almost a mush).

As I said, I have tried just about everything from ranch dressing mix or onion soup mix to eggs and bread crumbs and everything in between.

An over seasoned patty just destroys the whole burger experience and egg and breadcrumb approach is not a hamburger it is a meatloaf sandwich (although I love meatloaf sandwiches, it is not a burger).


Sure, sometimes I will add a little season salt instead of regular salt, but I cut it in half of what I would add with salt.


So, what am I missing, what great burger seasoning secret do I need to try?

----------

Brat (09-03-2019),Midgardian/Piru (09-03-2019)

----------


## Jen

Sometimes a little Montreal Hamburger seasoning to the surface.  Sometimes only salt and pepper.  Nothing inside.  I want to taste the burger.

----------

Brat (09-03-2019),Northern Rivers (09-03-2019),Retiredat50 (09-03-2019)

----------


## Brat

Salt and pepper and a splash of Worcestershire.

----------

Big Bird (09-03-2019),Midgardian/Piru (09-03-2019),Retiredat50 (09-03-2019),Rickity Plumber (09-03-2019)

----------


## Retiredat50

> Sometimes a little Montreal Hamburger seasoning to the surface.  Sometimes only salt and pepper.  Nothing inside.  I want to taste the burger.


I have to agree.  After all my years cooking burgers, I have found that the less I mess with the burger, the better it tastes.

----------

Jen (09-03-2019)

----------


## Retiredat50

> Salt and pepper and a splash of Worcestershire.


Ok, yes, a little Worcestershire can help add a depth of flavor.  I just have to ignore that it has anchovies in it, yuck!

----------


## JustPassinThru

Used to use chipped onions.

I don't cook hamburgers anymore.  I really can't have them...and the few times I do...it's Five Guys.

This diet.  Big plates of broccoli, which I've always liked, but am getting sick of.  Protein drinks.  My meat...I scoured a load of all-beef hot dogs, close to their expiration date, out of one of the groceries.  99 cents a packet, and I bought four packets.  Froze them, eat them two at a time.  Nuked with a slice of cheddar cheese over them, put them in a whole-wheat taco shell, roll them up...and that's a meal for me.

No, I'm looking forward to the next Five Guys I have, which will probably be sometime this winter.  IF I get my weight down to target.

----------

Northern Rivers (09-03-2019),Retiredat50 (09-03-2019),Rickity Plumber (09-03-2019)

----------


## Physics Hunter

First, I like medium thick burgers, about 1/4-1/3lb to get them cooked, grilled, thru without having to overcook the outside.  I'd rather have a double than some thick smashed meatball that is leather on the outside and raw on the inside.

I used to like Montreal, until I started making my own seasoning mix.  4X Salt, 2X pepper, 3X Garlic powder, 1X Cumin, 1/2X Oregano, 2X Ancho Chili, add 1X of your favorite hot pepper powder to taste.
(To those of you not used to math, the X can be tsp, Tsp, or cups.  It is just according to how much you want to make.)

But long ago, McDonalds figured it out.  What makes a burger pop is onions grilled in beef juice.  

Then top with lettuce, tomato, raw onion, with Miracle whip on the lettuce/tomato side and ketchup and mustard on the beef side.

Cheese is your choice, but if it's not melted it's crap!

Now I'm hungry...

----------

Retiredat50 (09-03-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

Blue cheese crumbles and salt. Just like Publix.

----------



----------


## NuYawka

> So, what am I missing, what great burger seasoning secret do I need to try?


Garlic powder.

----------

Northern Rivers (09-03-2019),Retiredat50 (09-03-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Ok, so what do you add to your hamburger before grilling/frying it?  Personally, over the years I have tried it all, I finally settle on a simple mix of 80/20 ground beef, seasoned with salt and pepper and some really fine diced onion (like so fine it is almost a mush).
> 
> As I said, I have tried just about everything from ranch dressing mix or onion soup mix to eggs and bread crumbs and everything in between.
> 
> An over seasoned patty just destroys the whole burger experience and egg and breadcrumb approach is not a hamburger it is a meatloaf sandwich (although I love meatloaf sandwiches, it is not a burger).
> 
> 
> Sure, sometimes I will add a little season salt instead of regular salt, but I cut it in half of what I would add with salt.
> 
> ...


Swap your fats, around. Get 95/5cl instead of 80/20cl...and...knead in triple bree, minced garlic and a little crushed red pepper flakes. Make it early in the day so it sits at least 6 hours in the fridge. Sourdough bread is the best with it...and...okay...a Heineken or three.  :Thumbsup20: 

BTW: https://www.fpe.net.au/chemical-lean-measurements/

----------

Retiredat50 (09-03-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Sometimes a little Montreal Hamburger seasoning to the surface.  Sometimes only salt and pepper.  Nothing inside.  I want to taste the burger.


Try triple bree in it!!!

----------

Jen (09-03-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Garlic powder.


Definitely. Jars of crushed garlic is cheaper, too.

----------

NuYawka (09-03-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Used to use chipped onions.
> 
> I don't cook hamburgers anymore.  I really can't have them...and the few times I do...it's Five Guys.
> 
> This diet.  Big plates of broccoli, which I've always liked, but am getting sick of.  Protein drinks.  My meat...I scoured a load of all-beef hot dogs, close to their expiration date, out of one of the groceries.  99 cents a packet, and I bought four packets.  Froze them, eat them two at a time.  Nuked with a slice of cheddar cheese over them, put them in a whole-wheat taco shell, roll them up...and that's a meal for me.
> 
> No, I'm looking forward to the next Five Guys I have, which will probably be sometime this winter.  IF I get my weight down to target.


I have cut way back on animal fats, tt. But...when I do get a fix...I go out of my way to make it the best I can source.

----------


## Retiredat50

> Swap your fats, around. Get 95/5cl instead of 80/20cl...and...knead in triple bree, minced garlic and a little crushed red pepper flakes. Make it early in the day so it sits at least 6 hours in the fridge. Sourdough bread is the best with it...and...okay...a Heineken or three. 
> 
> BTW: https://www.fpe.net.au/chemical-lean-measurements/


I was talking about a classic hamburger.  If I do something different it would be half ground lamb and half ground chuck and served on a ciabatta bun.  I love sourdough, but the only real sourdough is from San Francisco, the local stuff just does not taste the same.  

Now, I do order about a 6 months supply of Sour Dough from Boudin Bakery (Home - Boudin Bakery), and it is delicious! But, I am not going to suggest that others do the same just for making hamburgers, hehe.

Also, for the most part chemical lean values are not used in American groceries, so...

----------


## Kris P Bacon

Blue cheese crumbles

----------


## nonsqtr

> Blue cheese crumbles


Mm yummy. With little bits of bacon.  :Wink:

----------

Kris P Bacon (09-03-2019)

----------


## Retiredat50

> Blue cheese crumbles


I bet that would be awesome if you like blue cheese, but I can not choke it down.  To me, blue cheese is one of the nastiest things ever created.

----------

Kris P Bacon (09-03-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> I bet that would be awesome if you like blue cheese, but I can not choke it down.  To me, blue cheese is one of the nastiest things ever created.


Don't buy cheap blue. A nice Danish blue is great...with a nice shiraz.

----------

Retiredat50 (09-03-2019)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Sometimes a little Montreal Hamburger seasoning to the surface.  Sometimes only salt and pepper.  Nothing inside.  I want to taste the burger.


I love the Montreal seasonings! I use it quite often. My wife uses her Adobo.

----------

Jen (09-03-2019)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

For most of my life, a burger wasn't a burger unless it had ketchup, mustard and  an onion slice on it. 

These days I really enjoy a burger with mayo, tomato, lettuce and a slice of raw onion. I enjoy the garden vegetable part of it as much as the burger.

----------

darroll (09-03-2019),Jen (09-03-2019),Kris P Bacon (09-03-2019),Physics Hunter (09-03-2019),Retiredat50 (09-03-2019)

----------


## Retiredat50

> Don't buy cheap blue. A nice Danish blue is great...with a nice shiraz.


Yeah, no, it does not matter how good the blue cheese is, for me it is inedible.

Oh, and wine does nothing for me.

----------

Brat (09-03-2019)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Don't buy cheap blue. A nice Danish blue is great...with a nice shiraz.


You're getting awfully close to a thread hijack!

----------



----------


## Old Tex

I would love to give some great improvement for burgers, but I can't. The truth is that I'm a simple guy & I love them to begin with. As long as the meat is well done I've never had a bad burger. Some were better than others but they were all good. I do love the fact that you can totally change the taste just by adding something else to it. They say that they are bad for you & heck I knew that. Every food that is wonderful is always bad for you.

----------

Retiredat50 (09-03-2019)

----------


## JMWinPR

I add 1/3 hot Italian sausage to the beef, a large pinch of of the smoke house flavors

----------



----------


## Retiredat50

> For most of my life, a burger wasn't a burger unless it had ketchup, mustard and  an onion slice on it. 
> 
> These days I really enjoy a burger with mayo, tomato, lettuce and a slice of raw onion. I enjoy the garden vegetable part of it as much as the burger.


Wow, same with me.  When I was younger it was all about the meat, now I like the veggies as much or better than the meat.  I still want the meat, but now he burger portion for me is equal to the veggies instead of being the major portion.  And, I also like mayo on my burger and do not use mustard or ketchup.

I look at a burger as a salad with some meat and bread  :Wink:

----------

Rickity Plumber (09-03-2019)

----------


## Retiredat50

> I love the Montreal seasonings! I use it quite often. My wife uses her Adobo.


Your wife is Puerto Rican, yes?  So Adobo is a seasoning mix, yes?  Garlic, pepper, salt, and oregano?  I have that in my cupboard.  Interestingly enough, Adobo is a cooking style for Filipinos.  I love chicken or pork adobo, so good!  It is basically cut up chicken, take a cleaver to the wings, thighs, and drumsticks, and slowly simmer it in vinegar, soy sauce, and garlic solution, when all the meat is cooked through serve over rice, delicious!

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Swap your fats, around. Get 95/5cl instead of 80/20cl...and...knead in triple bree, minced garlic and a little crushed red pepper flakes. Make it early in the day so it sits at least 6 hours in the fridge. Sourdough bread is the best with it...and...okay...a Heineken or three. 
> 
> BTW: https://www.fpe.net.au/chemical-lean-measurements/


I still use soup mix often in addition to Tony's Bold Blend Creole Seasoning.
It's important to add about 1/4 cup of total liquid(water, soy sauce, Worcestershire, hot sauce, etc) to rehydrate the onions in the mix. Don't worry if you add too much water. It may be a little more difficult to form a patty(or meatball) but the water will cook out and keep the burger moist.

The biggest factor in flavor is time, like you said.
6 hours minimum in the fridge. Overnight is better. One day is mo betta. 2 days in the fridge is the best.

Even though Bold Blend is complete, i always add extra garlic powder and fresh cracked black pepper. 

You are going to think this part is strange. I put the meat in a skillet and flatten in out to the edge of the skillet to form one huge burger. Then, i cook it on super low heat on one side until it's almost done before I flip it. Then, i brown that side on higher heat to brown it, before browning the other side.
Reverse searing. 

I do the same thing on the grill, but I make regular size burgers because flipping a 2 lb.single burger is too risky.

----------

Rickity Plumber (09-03-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Wow, same with me.  When I was younger it was all about the meat, now I like the veggies as much or better than the meat.  I still want the meat, but now he burger portion for me is equal to the veggies instead of being the major portion.  And, I also like mayo on my burger and do not use mustard or ketchup.
> 
> I look at a burger as a salad with some meat and bread


In lieu of mayo, try some homemade guacamole spread.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I add 1/3 hot Italian sausage to the beef, a large pinch of of the smoke house flavors


Liquid smoke works great, but like liquid crab boil you have to be very careful. Just a drop or two.

----------

JMWinPR (09-03-2019)

----------


## Retiredat50

> In lieu of mayo, try some homemade guacamole spread.


I love guacamole, love it! Simple is good.  Just avocado, lime juice, onion and jalapeno, a little salt, maybe a touch of cayenne.

But, that is good for tacos, burritos, chips and so forth.  Burgers, not so much.

Oh, and if you are adding sour cream to you pure and beautiful guacamole to make into guacamole spread, shame on you  :Wink:

----------


## Retiredat50

> I still use soup mix often in addition to Tony's Bold Blend Creole Seasoning.
> It's important to add about 1/4 cup of total liquid(water, soy sauce, Worcestershire, hot sauce, etc) to rehydrate the onions in the mix. Don't worry if you add too much water. It may be a little more difficult to form a patty(or meatball) but the water will cook out and keep the burger moist.
> 
> The biggest factor in flavor is time, like you said.
> 6 hours minimum in the fridge. Overnight is better. One day is mo betta. 2 days in the fridge is the best.
> 
> Even though Bold Blend is complete, i always add extra garlic powder and fresh cracked black pepper. 
> 
> You are going to think this part is strange. I put the meat in a skillet and flatten in out to the edge of the skillet to form one huge burger. Then, i cook it on super low heat on one side until it's almost done before I flip it. Then, i brown that side on higher heat to brown it, before browning the other side.
> ...


After all that you add, you do not even have a taste of beef...

----------


## Captain Kirk!

80/20 salt pepper garlic powder mayo mustard tomato pickles.

----------

Retiredat50 (09-04-2019)

----------


## JMWinPR

My avacados are about ready. I will have to try these recipes

----------


## JustPassinThru

> For most of my life, a burger wasn't a burger unless it had ketchup, mustard and  an onion slice on it. 
> 
> These days I really enjoy a burger with mayo, tomato, lettuce and a slice of raw onion. I enjoy the garden vegetable part of it as much as the burger.


Ketchup is a curse.  We seem to teach kids to like it; and that habit stays.  Ketchup, and other sugary sauces like A-1.

Meat is SO much better without either.  Mustard isn't sweet, and it's potent, but it, too, masks the flavor of the meat.  If you're eating cheap hamburger, it may be necessary.  If you've got good beef, it's not and it's a waste.

That's why I mentioned Five Guys.  Burger to order.  Mushroom and onion and bacon on it...and it's perfection.

I can't see a reason to EVER again eat at the Fallen Arches...a breakfast, maybe if I'm desperate, but never a hamburger.

----------


## Abbey

Salt, pepper, garlic powder and, onion powder.... I can't eat onions but, I like the flavor the onion powder adds.

 Then, on the bun, ketchup, lettuce and dill pickle chips..... sometimes, if I feel like going the extra mile, I'll toast the buns in a fry pan, with a little butter and garlic powder.

----------

NuYawka (09-03-2019),Retiredat50 (09-04-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

Start with ground sirloin.

----------

Retiredat50 (09-04-2019)

----------


## Abbey

> Ketchup is a curse.  We seem to teach kids to like it; and that habit stays.  Ketchup, and other sugary sauces like A-1.
> 
> Meat is SO much better without either.  Mustard isn't sweet, and it's potent, but it, too, masks the flavor of the meat.  If you're eating cheap hamburger, it may be necessary.  If you've got good beef, it's not and it's a waste.
> 
> That's why I mentioned Five Guys.  Burger to order.  Mushroom and onion and bacon on it...and it's perfection.
> 
> I can't see a reason to EVER again eat at the Fallen Arches...a breakfast, maybe if I'm desperate, but never a hamburger.


 I buy good cuts of beef and, put ketchup on it.

 My husband cringes as I put ketchup on my NY Strip steak....it doesn't matter the cut, steak or hamburger, I put ketchup on it.

----------

Physics Hunter (09-03-2019),Retiredat50 (09-04-2019)

----------


## Abbey

> Start with ground sirloin.


 Yes.

----------

Kris P Bacon (09-03-2019)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Wow, same with me.  When I was younger it was all about the meat, now I like the veggies as much or better than the meat.  I still want the meat, but now he burger portion for me is equal to the veggies instead of being the major portion.  And, I also like mayo on my burger and do not use mustard or ketchup.
> 
> I look at a burger as a salad with some meat and bread


I'm hip.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Your wife is Puerto Rican, yes?  So Adobo is a seasoning mix, yes?  Garlic, pepper, salt, and oregano?  I have that in my cupboard.  Interestingly enough, Adobo is a cooking style for Filipinos.  I love chicken or pork adobo, so good!  It is basically cut up chicken, take a cleaver to the wings, thighs, and drumsticks, and slowly simmer it in vinegar, soy sauce, and garlic solution, when all the meat is cooked through serve over rice, delicious!


Yes, Adobo is all she uses, no salt or anything else but sometimes a little smashed garlic.

----------



----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Ketchup is a curse.  We seem to teach kids to like it; and that habit stays.  Ketchup, and other sugary sauces like A-1.
> 
> Meat is SO much better without either.  Mustard isn't sweet, and it's potent, but it, too, masks the flavor of the meat.  If you're eating cheap hamburger, it may be necessary.  If you've got good beef, it's not and it's a waste.
> 
> That's why I mentioned Five Guys.  Burger to order.  Mushroom and onion and bacon on it...and it's perfection.
> 
> I can't see a reason to EVER again eat at the Fallen Arches...a breakfast, maybe if I'm desperate, but never a hamburger.


Couple of things @JustPassinThru . . . I use no sugar ketchup. Very easy to find these days and I love the flavor more than regular ketchup. 


5Guys Burgers is one of my favorite burger joints. Hardee's is a second place but never McDonalds. One thing about 5 Guys is ask for only a small fry. They put more than enough fries in the bag and then some more for good measure every time. Their small fry is the size of 2 large McD's fries.

----------

Physics Hunter (09-03-2019)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> My avacados are about ready. I will have to try these recipes


My wife loves avacados on her burger. I only love avacados in a guacamole! And I love guac to death!

----------

Brat (09-03-2019),Retiredat50 (09-03-2019)

----------


## Dan40

Add a rib eye steak, leave off the ground meat.

----------

Brat (09-03-2019),NORAD (09-14-2019),NuYawka (09-03-2019),Retiredat50 (09-04-2019)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Wow, same with me.  When I was younger it was all about the meat, now I like the veggies as much or better than the meat.  I still want the meat, but now he burger portion for me is equal to the veggies instead of being the major portion.  And, I also like mayo on my burger and do not use mustard or ketchup.
> 
> I look at a burger as a salad with some meat and bread


My mother used to make burgers that were crispy around the edges and not to fat nor to thin. They were perfect. But what made them memorable was the crispy edges. I cant get them crispy to save my life.

----------

Brat (09-03-2019),NORAD (09-14-2019),Retiredat50 (09-03-2019)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Salt, pepper, garlic powder and, onion powder.... I can't eat onions but, I like the flavor the onion powder adds.
> 
>  Then, on the bun, ketchup, lettuce and dill pickle chips..... sometimes, if I feel like going the extra mile, I'll toast the buns in a fry pan, with a little butter and garlic powder.


Toasting the buns makes burgers a step above!

----------

Abbey (09-03-2019),Brat (09-03-2019),NuYawka (09-03-2019),Retiredat50 (09-04-2019)

----------


## NuYawka

> Toasting the buns makes burgers a step above!


Definitely.

I toast the buns or bread on EVERY sandwich I make (a lot of times, on the stove instead of the toaster-oven).

It's just better that way.
Everyone I've ever made a burger or sandwich (hero, for us Yankees) for, always wants another one.

----------

Abbey (09-03-2019),Brat (09-03-2019),Retiredat50 (09-04-2019),Rickity Plumber (09-04-2019)

----------


## Dan40

> Definitely.
> 
> I toast the buns or bread on EVERY sandwich I make (a lot of times, on the stove instead of the toaster-oven).
> 
> It's just better that way.
> Everyone I've ever made a burger or sandwich (hero, for us Yankees) for, always wants another one.


We toast hot dog buns too.

----------

NuYawka (09-04-2019),Retiredat50 (09-04-2019)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Couple of things @JustPassinThru . . . I use no sugar ketchup. Very easy to find these days and I love the flavor more than regular ketchup. 
> 
> 
> 5Guys Burgers is one of my favorite burger joints. Hardee's is a second place but never McDonalds. One thing about 5 Guys is ask for only a small fry. They put more than enough fries in the bag and then some more for good measure every time. Their small fry is the size of 2 large McD's fries.


That's another reason I avoid Five Guys.  I can't leave without their fries; and french-fried potatoes are as bad for a diabetic as ice cream.  Send the blood sugar into the red zone just as fast.

So...the few times I'm there, I'll have the fries...eat a bit of them, put the rest in a Tupperware container.  Not so good the second time around, but not so bad.  Have some, and then embark on an hour's exercise.  It's no real defense, but it probably mitigates it somewhat.

Sugar-free ketchup is an interesting idea...but now, ten years after going ketchup-free...I rather like cheese and bacon as a substitute.  Drippings as a substitute for A-1.  Puts me more in touch with the flavor of the meat.

Once Burnknee gets his Meat Tax in place, that will be the end of THAT.  Should that imbecile wind up in the Big Chair, I hope I can find some place to go, where I can at least get a diet containing meat at reasonable price...

----------

Rickity Plumber (09-04-2019)

----------


## Retiredat50

> Add a rib eye steak, leave off the ground meat.


Come on now, you are talking about a steak sandwich not a burger, and if you have a nice ribeye then why would you screw it up by adding bread and such?

----------

Kris P Bacon (09-04-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Couple of things @JustPassinThru . . . I use no sugar ketchup. Very easy to find these days and I love the flavor more than regular ketchup. 
> 
> 
> 5Guys Burgers is one of my favorite burger joints. Hardee's is a second place but never McDonalds. One thing about 5 Guys is ask for only a small fry. They put more than enough fries in the bag and then some more for good measure every time. Their small fry is the size of 2 large McD's fries.


Agghh, a few things I miss about Tampa living. A 5 guys is probably a 40 mile drive from here. How much for delivery  :Smile:  ?

Tip ya a beer and a doob...or just some green paper!

----------


## Retiredat50

> That's another reason I avoid Five Guys.  I can't leave without their fries; and french-fried potatoes are as bad for a diabetic as ice cream.  Send the blood sugar into the red zone just as fast.
> 
> So...the few times I'm there, I'll have the fries...eat a bit of them, put the rest in a Tupperware container.  Not so good the second time around, but not so bad.  Have some, and then embark on an hour's exercise.  It's no real defense, but it probably mitigates it somewhat.
> 
> Sugar-free ketchup is an interesting idea...but now, ten years after going ketchup-free...I rather like cheese and bacon as a substitute.  Drippings as a substitute for A-1.  Puts me more in touch with the flavor of the meat.
> 
> Once Burnknee gets his Meat Tax in place, that will be the end of THAT.  Should that imbecile wind up in the Big Chair, I hope I can find some place to go, where I can at least get a diet containing meat at reasonable price...


 I have a hotdog place here near me, right around the corner actually, that when you order fries they fill up a brown bag (the kind you used to take to school for lunch) with fries for 2 dollars.

Mad Dogs is the name, and the hot dogs are great as well.  

Menu

----------

Kris P Bacon (09-04-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

This is a 5 minute bike ride away. I call, get some poor english on the phone, almost always a fuckup on the finer order points (like hold the guacamole on burger 2) But it's cheap, healthy and fresh.
Ready when i get there, sell beer too! 

*El Charro Authentic Mexican Food - Home - Arcadia, Florida - Menu ...
*


https://www.facebook.com › Places › Arcadia, Florida › Grocery Store



 Rating: 4.7 - ‎117 votes
*El Charro* Authentic *Mexican Food* - 420 N Brevard Ave, *Arcadia*, *Florida* 34266 - Rated 4.7 based on 117 Reviews "My Wife and I found this place when...

It really is a hidden gem, I lived here 6 years before I 'found' it. Used to scrap cans from there, years before I ate there. 1$ Taco Tuesday is best avoided, they are slam packed.

You can go in and buy beer at gas station prices and leave with it, or sit and drink with your food.

----------

Retiredat50 (09-04-2019)

----------


## Retiredat50

> This is a 5 minute bike ride away. I call, get some poor english on the phone, almost always a fuckup on the finer order points (like hold the guacamole on burger 2) But it's cheap, healthy and fresh.
> Ready when i get there, sell beer too! 
> 
> *El Charro Authentic Mexican Food - Home - Arcadia, Florida - Menu ...
> *
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com › Places › Arcadia, Florida › Grocery Store
> 
> ...


Dude! I would love to have that place close to me, seriously!

----------

Kris P Bacon (09-04-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Dude! I would love to have that place close to me, seriously!


I often get takeout, given the difficulty of getting the Mrs, mobile.

We have another fancy Mexican chain "Azul Blue" they serve the same food for twice as much. I pointed this out to my Landlord and he said "yeah but can you get a margarita at El Charro"?

My answer? Yeah, you can get beer at El Charro and they are independent. Plus, they are just across the Hwy.

Their taco salad kicks ass, for 7$.

Their cheeseburger is giant, served with cheese, guacamole and tomato and fries for 6$. 

Easily eat twice off it.

If you ever come this way, be sure to let me know.

----------

Retiredat50 (09-04-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

That dog menu looks pretty damn good!

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Agghh, a few things I miss about Tampa living. A 5 guys is probably a 40 mile drive from here. How much for delivery  ?
> 
> Tip ya a beer and a doob...or just some green paper!


Hey, one day I may order ya up some burgers from 5 Guys and make a run out there. I would love to shoot one of those pieces ya got . . . that's all, nothing else.

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Hey, one day I may order ya up some burgers from 5 Guys and make a run out there. I would love to shoot one of those pieces ya got . . . that's all, nothing else.


Ya,but...Ilive in the city. We'd hafta go to tha river. I shoot here on the 4th and new years, just toilet paper blanks. Hell, you could get away with that, there.

----------

Rickity Plumber (09-04-2019)

----------


## teeceetx

After years of experimenting, I agree with the less-is-more argument.  I use 80/20 beef, add a little salt and pepper, a little crushed red pepper, and VERY FINE onion.  Top it off with melted smoked gruyere cheese, and done.

----------

Retiredat50 (09-14-2019)

----------


## fmw

My wife is allergic to beef.  So we make our burgers out of ground pork.  I add garlic, Worcestershire sauce and Italian bread crumbs to the patties.  I add cheddar cheese during cooking.

----------

Retiredat50 (09-14-2019)

----------


## Trinnity

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Big-Horn-47...Pit/1000180655
This made my burgers great. This has every feature I ever wanted. It swings away. You have a metal tripod to teepee your wood.  You can move the grill up and down. Best used with seasoned hardwoods (but you can use briquettes on that pizza pan looking thing). Best flavor ever because I don't cook them fast, so the wood smoke gets in real good. I never end up burning them because you can raise the grill up pretty high. They actually come out with that reddish tone that smoked meats get. It's $199. Best grill I've ever had. Not to be put on your wood deck, imo.

That and I use 80/20 and salt and pepper. I'll do the onion thing this weekend and let ya know...

----------

Retiredat50 (09-14-2019)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I have a hotdog place here near me, right around the corner actually, that when you order fries they fill up a brown bag (the kind you used to take to school for lunch) with fries for 2 dollars.
> 
> Mad Dogs is the name, and the hot dogs are great as well.  
> 
> Menu


Sounds like a place I would drool over @Retiredat50 ! We have a similar place in Tampa called Mel's Hot Dog. Right next to Busch Gardens on Busch Blvd. 

The Dog's are authentic Chicago style buns, beef and ingredients. I too have included a menu for Mel's. I love this place. 

https://www.melshotdogs.com/

----------

Retiredat50 (09-13-2019)

----------


## Retiredat50

> After years of experimenting, I agree with the less-is-more argument.  I use 80/20 beef, add a little salt and pepper, a little crushed red pepper, and VERY FINE onion.  Top it off with melted smoked gruyere cheese, and done.


Sounds perfect!

----------


## Retiredat50

> Sounds like a place I would drool over @Retiredat50 ! We have a similar place in Tampa called Mel's Hot Dog. Right next to Busch Gardens on Busch Blvd. 
> 
> The Dog's are authentic Chicago style buns, beef and ingredients. I too have included a menu for Mel's. I love this place. 
> 
> https://www.melshotdogs.com/


Man, that menu looks tasty!

----------

Rickity Plumber (09-14-2019)

----------


## NORAD

> My mother used to make burgers that were crispy around the edges and not to fat nor to thin. They were perfect. But what made them memorable was the crispy edges. I cant get them crispy to save my life.



You gotta use your thumb

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> You gotta use your thumb


I gotta put my thumb on the grill? 


Or use my thumb for pressing . . . ?

 :Dontknow:

----------


## NORAD

> I gotta put my thumb on the grill? 
> 
> 
> Or use my thumb for pressing . . . ?


Welp, if you grilled your thumb I'd guess it'd be crispy?


A thumb press on your burger before you throw it on the grill.


You'll have to experiment to get the perfect and crispy you're looking for.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Welp, if you grilled your thumb I'd guess it'd be crispy?
> 
> 
> A thumb press on your burger before you throw it on the grill.
> 
> 
> You'll have to experiment to get the perfect and crispy you're looking for.


Yeah! LOL Crispy Critter for sure. 

I will try this. Thank you!

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

I made Bitki this week which is supposed to be a Russian version of a hamburger.

Warm up 1/4 cup milk in microwave. While it is heating put 1 cup of bread crumbs in a bowl. Add the hot milk, 1 lb ground beef, 3 tbsp onion powder,  1 tsp salt, 1/4 tsp black pepper, and 2 tbsp sour cream.

Mix and form into patties. Heat oil, put some flour over each patty and grill.

I chopped up some romaine lettuce, put ranch dressing on some buns, and topped the burger with lettuce and pickles.

----------

Rickity Plumber (09-24-2019)

----------

